# Gunk on top of water?



## walle (Aug 29, 2011)

There's a lot of gunk floating on top of my tank's water. I use gallon jugs to store water for changes, half have Stress Coat and half have Prime, so my tank is half and half. I don't have the filter on because I forgot once again to pick up an aquarium sponge with which to baffle it. I just got my new betta, Gustav, yesterday, and he has no stress stripes and seems to be loving his new home. I acclimated him for an hour and a half. What could be causing this gunk on top of the water?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What kind of substrate are you using.....and how many days has the tank been setup....


----------



## iloveengl (Sep 1, 2011)

That film is typical of a water surface that isn't disturbed in a fish tank. A filter or air stone will disturb the surface and keep that film from building up during water changes.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

that does not look like the typical protein film you see in betta tanks .. 

is it clear/irredescant looking ? take a non-lotioned tissue .. and dab the surface with it .. and touch it ... see if it's kinda slimey?


----------



## walle (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm using standard PetCo gravel, it's blue/green in color. The water had been running in it for several days prior to getting Gustav with the filter on. The film is clear-white, not rainbowy or oily looking. The only tissues I have are the lotioned kind. :-/


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I get the same film, but only in my acrylic tank. Both my glass and acrylic have the same gravel. Weird. I just figured it was "fish scum".


----------



## walle (Aug 29, 2011)

My tank is acrylic too! Weird!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Did you rinse the gravel and decorations really good before you filled the tank up....I agree it doesn't look like a protein/organic scum that is often normal in an unfiltered tank......I would make a couple of water changes and you can use a paper towel and lay over the stuff to help remove it too....it looks like gravel/sand or household dust...


----------



## walle (Aug 29, 2011)

I rinsed everything twice with scalding hot tap water, I even burnt my hands a little bit.

I'll do a water change after dinner and let you know how it goes.


----------



## walle (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok, so I did a 25% water change, and the top of the water is much clearer now! Some pieces of the film stuck to the side of the tank and I wiped them off with a paper towel and they were slightly yellow. I also wiped a few off with my finger and as I rubbed my fingers together, it felt powdery and soft, not slimy. What could it be?


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

it might be algae .. never seen it float like that before .. maybe attached itself to the protein film .. there's this one kind that leaves a slightly yellowish/brown/tan ish tint when you wipe it off .. i forget the technical name for it ..


----------



## walle (Aug 29, 2011)

Ew, algae. What can I do to get rid of algae? It appeared overnight. Last night when my roommate and I went to bed, there was no film, but this morning there was... Will it hurt Gustav?


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

i think it's called diatom algae .. and no .. it won't hurt him .. just do frequent water changes .. and maybe think about investing in a few marimo balls ..

one of the benefits of a marimo ball (even tho the ball is actully algae) .. is that the type of algae that forms the marimo ball eats all the nutrients so that other types of algae won't have food to grow ..and that type of algae will continue grow on the marimo ball (thats what makes it fuzzy) instead of in ur tank


----------



## walle (Aug 29, 2011)

Do they sell marimo balls at PetCo or Petsmart? Or will I have to wait until Fall Break to go to the LFS in my hometown?


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

yea they have them at both of those chains .. i would recommend petsmart though .. cus they put them in cups like how they put bettas .. but eventhough they are already separated in cups .. i would still QT it for a few weeks .. and pick one that's round ... fuzzy (like fuffly and cuddlie) .. and making bubbles (called pearling)


----------



## walle (Aug 29, 2011)

Hmm, I looked up diatom algae on google, and it didn't look like that at all. Would it still be a good idea to get a marimo? They're kind of cute, haha! Would it be alright to QT it in a 5.2 cup tubberware container?


----------



## shrazybunny (Aug 31, 2011)

If it comes in a cup, you can just use that cup...


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

the pictures on google .. are extreme cases of it .. yours is probably just starting and very little growth of it .. and if you clean it (wipe the walls).. it won't get out of hand .. cus i have it in all of my tanks that don't have a marimo ball or plants .. but i don't see it and it doesn't have color till i wipe it off with a cloth or towel ..

i would still recommend getting a marimo .. they are low maintenance and don't need a lot of light .. very adaptable to tank conditions too =) .. and any kind of cup will be ok to qt a marimo .. as long as you change the water and give them a squeeze and roll every few days


----------



## walle (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok cool! Thank you for all your help!


----------

